# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Δρομολόγηση >  #8580 Patissia OLSR Confederation

## Acinonyx

Ανοίγω αυτό το thread για να επικοινωνούμε μεταξύ μας για το ότι αφορά το *Patissia OLSR Confederation*.

Αυτή τη στιγμή έχουμε φτάσει τους *14 κόμβους* στο confederation και έχουμε κλείσει τον νότιο δακτύλιο ακολουθώντας το πλάνο που είχαμε κάνει στην συνάντηση στη λέσχη. Συζήτηση για το σχεδιασμό έγινε και από το forum σε αυτό το thread.

Το αποτέλεσμα είναι εντυπωσιακό:


_(wirelessly only)_

...αλλά πιό εντυπωσιακή ήταν η υπομονή και επιμονή που δείξαμε και η άψογη συνεργασία που είχαμε μεταξύ μας που με κάνει να αισθάνομαι υπερήφανος για την περιοχή μου.

Στά άμεσα σχέδια έχουμε το κλείσιμο του βόρειου δακτυλίου με τα link acinonyx-tholos-badge-pikos και ενός επιπλέον redundant δακτυλίου με τα link acinonyx-vaggos13-FEA-pikos.

Credits:
ONikosEimai #737
Vaggos13 #1084
Acinonyx #1979
Pikos #2435
Awpnet #2851
Sotirisk #3433
Spooky #3733
Badge #6754
Tholos #7588
Manoskol #7780
Tsap #8635
Kaiser #8740
Vanggelis2 #9028
Ithaca-1 #9486

Special thanks tο: shadowcaster & ^^Dimitris^^

_Proud to be Patissian (c)2006_

----------


## alasondro

Σας ζηλεύω  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

άμα δεν κλείνει κύκλο το olsr έχει νόημα;

----------


## Acinonyx

> άμα δεν κλείνει κύκλο το olsr έχει νόημα;


Προφανώς όχι.  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> άμα δεν κλείνει κύκλο το olsr έχει νόημα;
> 
> 
> Προφανώς όχι.


δεν είμαι ποτέ σίγουρος για τίποτε πλέον ... και όλο χειροτερεύει ...

----------


## manoskol

::  
Μην ανησυχεις θα κλείσουν οι κυκλοι σύντομα....

----------


## ONikosEimai

[γλύψιμο mode]
Να πω και εγώ πως αισθάνομαι πολύ τυχερός που έτυχε να μένω κοντά στους Acinonyx και Manoskol διότι είναι άτομα που πραγματικά ενδιαφέροντε για το δίκτυο, ξοδεύουν πολύ χρόνο γι'αυτό και δεν είναι μπουρδολόγοι  ::  
[/γλύψιμο mode]

Εύχομαι να πανε όλα καλά και σιγά-σιγά (αφού σιγορευτούμε πως δουλεύει σωστά) να υιοθετήσουν και άλλες περιοχές το OLSR με κοινό AS  :: 

 από inet μέσω inet2awmn proxy (αν δουλέψει).

----------


## B52

Eκτος απο εμπειρια δεν προσφερει κατι παραπανω το κοινο AS στο δικτυο... αλλα παντως μπραβο για την προσπαθεια απο ολους που εχουν ασχοληθει με αυτο το project.

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Eκτος απο εμπειρια δεν προσφερει κατι παραπανω το κοινο AS στο δικτυο...


Έχω την εντύπωση πως προσφέρει με την έννοια πως πλέον κάνουμε bypass τα περιφεριακά μακρινά links που πάντα έχουν traffic.

----------


## ShadowCaster

Μπράβο σε acin και λοιπούς, για το επόμενο 801.... conference debugging ξέρεται που θα με βρείτε.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

Moderated by Vigor @ 15:38 Σαβ 14 Οκτ 2006
Το σχετικό troubleshooting που αφορούσε το routing μεταφέρθηκε εδώ:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24923 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24923 Internet

----------


## Acinonyx

Κάνουμε κάποια τέστ αντοχής στο δίκτυο. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχετε κάποια προσωρινά προβλήματα στη διέλευση.

----------


## manoskol

ολα οκ

----------


## Acinonyx

Ίσως υπάρχουν πάλι κάποιες διακοπές.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Από χθες έχουμε και τον vaggos13 στο confederation!  :: 

Προχωράμε κανονικά στο κλείσιμο των βόρειων δακτυλίων. Είμαστε 1-2 link μακρυά από το να το πετύχουμε

----------


## manoskol

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vaggos13

Καλώς σας βρήκα  ::  Πάμε να κλείσουμε το κύκλο γρήγορα  ::

----------


## gas

Μπραβο για αυτο που κανετε και ευχομαι να βρεθουν μιμητες και απο αλλες περιοχες να ακολουθησουν τα βηματα σας ειδικα εδω στα δυτικα προαστια που για να βγαλεις ενα link πρεπει να εχεις βυσμα το κολλητο του κολλητου.Βλεπεις περιπτωσεις που ενω ειναι διπλα σου προτιμουν να κανουν link 10 & 12 km για λογους prestege.Μακαρι να βρεθει και εδω το καταλληλο ατομο που θα μπορεσει να οργανωσει καπως την δομη του δικτυου προς οφελος ολων παλαιων και καινουργιων.

----------


## pan-pan

> Μπραβο για αυτο που κανετε και ευχομαι να βρεθουν μιμητες και απο αλλες περιοχες να ακολουθησουν τα βηματα σας ειδικα εδω στα δυτικα προαστια που για να βγαλεις ενα link πρεπει να εχεις βυσμα το κολλητο του κολλητου.Βλεπεις περιπτωσεις που ενω ειναι διπλα σου προτιμουν να κανουν link 10 & 12 km για λογους prestege.Μακαρι να βρεθει και εδω το καταλληλο ατομο που θα μπορεσει να οργανωσει καπως την δομη του δικτυου προς οφελος ολων παλαιων και καινουργιων.



 ::   ::   ::  

Δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι ετσι εδω στα δυτικά... απο το καλοκαίρι σου ειχα βρει link αλλα ολο αναβαλοταν. Αμα θες να βγαλεις link δεν χρειάζεται κολλητό αλλα ορεξη.

----------


## gas

Φιλε Παναγιωτη
σε καμια περιπτωση δεν αναφερθηκα στο προσωπο μου. Απλα στο λιγο καιρο που ειμαι στο awmn γνωρισα ατομα με πολυ ανωτερη υποδομη απο μενα να πασχιζουν για ενα 2ο link χωρις να ειναι καν στους ενεργους κομβους φυσικα. Ας μεινουμε ομως στην ουσια και ας προσπαθησουμε απλα χωρις εμπαθειες και προσωπικες φιλοδοξιες να γινουμε μιμητες της κινησης των ανωτερω κομβων.

----------


## Acinonyx

Γίνονται κάποιες δοκιμές. Μπορεί για λίγη ώρα να υπάρχουν προβλήματα.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Γίνονται κάποιες δοκιμές. Μπορεί για λίγη ώρα να υπάρχουν προβλήματα.


Ξανά..

----------


## manoskol

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Εκλεισε ενας κύκλος ακομα με το νέο link vaggos13(1084) - kaiser(8740)
(δυστυχώς το vaggos13-fea-pikos προς το παρόν παγώνει)
στην αναμονη για το link badge-tholos και εισαγωγή τους στο AS,
ενώ υπάρχει μια πιθανότητα και για δεύτερο νότιο κύκλο...
Το καλό είναι ότι το OLSR σαν ibgp δουλεύει σωστά και το traffic μoιράστηκε  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Και ένα παράδειγμα για το πως εναλλάσονται οι διαδρομές ανάλογα με το packet loss σε κάθε link:



```
64 bytes from router.tsap.awmn (10.2.112.254): icmp_seq=1 ttl=62 time=1.34 ms

RR:     gw-spooky.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.105)           |
        gw-manoskol.spooky.awmn (10.2.52.81)            | Διαδρομή αποστολής
        gw-tsap.manoskol.awmn (10.2.93.38 )             |
        router.tsap.awmn (10.2.112.254)                 |

        router.tsap.awmn (10.2.112.254)                 |
        gw-spooky.manoskol.awmn (10.2.52.82)            | Διαδρομή λήψης
        gw-acinonyx.spooky.awmn (10.2.16.110)           |
        gw-spooky.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.105)           |

64 bytes from router.tsap.awmn (10.2.112.254): icmp_seq=2 ttl=62 time=1.74 ms   (same route)
64 bytes from router.tsap.awmn (10.2.112.254): icmp_seq=3 ttl=62 time=1.39 ms   (same route)
```

Βλέπουμε ότι η παραπάνω διαδρομή είναι η acinonyx <--> spooky <--> manoskol <--> tsap και είναι συμμετρική.

Στη συνέχεια ανιχνεύεται μία μικρή αύξηση packet loss στην διαδρομή της αποστολής σε σχέση με μία εναλλακτική διαδρομή αποστολής. Το OLSR αντιδρά επιλέγοντας την καλύτερη εναλλακτική:



```
64 bytes from router.tsap.awmn (10.2.112.254): icmp_seq=20 ttl=62 time=1.15 ms  (same route)
64 bytes from router.tsap.awmn (10.2.112.254): icmp_seq=21 ttl=62 time=1.79 ms

RR:     gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.73)          |                   
        10.2.32.129                                     | Νεα διαδρομή αποστολής
        gw-tsap.kaiser.awmn (10.2.125.33)               |                   
        router.tsap.awmn (10.2.112.254)                 |                   

        router.tsap.awmn (10.2.112.254)                 |                   
        gw-spooky.manoskol.awmn (10.2.52.82)            | Διαδρομή λήψης    
        gw-acinonyx.spooky.awmn (10.2.16.110)           |                   
        gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.73)          |                   

64 bytes from router.tsap.awmn (10.2.112.254): icmp_seq=22 ttl=62 time=1.89 ms  (same route)
64 bytes from router.tsap.awmn (10.2.112.254): icmp_seq=23 ttl=62 time=1.66 ms  (same route)
```

Η παραπάνω νέα διαδρομή είναι ασύμμετρη αφού μόνο η διαδρομή αποστολής άλλαξε. Η αποστολή γίνεται από acinonyx <--> vaggos13 <--> kaiser <--> tsap και η λήψη γίνεται από tsap <--> manoskol <--> spooky <--> acinonyx

Παρακάτω ανιχνεύεται packet loss και στην διαδρομή λήψης σε σχέση με μία εναλλακτική. Και πάλι το OLSR επιλέγει την καλύτερη εναλλακτική και για την λήψη:



```
64 bytes from router.tsap.awmn (10.2.112.254): icmp_seq=141 ttl=62 time=3.00 ms

RR:     gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.73)          |                         
        10.2.32.129                                     | Νεα διαδρομή αποστολής  
        gw-tsap.kaiser.awmn (10.2.125.33)               |                         
        router.tsap.awmn (10.2.112.254)                 |                         
                                                                                  
        router.tsap.awmn (10.2.112.254)                 |                         
        10.2.32.134                                     | Νέα διαδρομή λήψης          
        gw-acinonyx.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.16.78)          |                         
        gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.73)          |                         

64 bytes from router.tsap.awmn (10.2.112.254): icmp_seq=142 ttl=62 time=3.03 ms (same route)
```

Η διαδρομή τώρα έχει γίνει συμμετρική πάλι αλλά acinonyx <--> vaggos13 <-->kaiser <--> tsap

----------


## acoul

> Στη συνέχεια ανιχνεύεται μία μικρή αύξηση packet loss στην διαδρομή της αποστολής σε σχέση με μία εναλλακτική διαδρομή αποστολής.


υψηλό latency ναι αλλά packet loss ?? Νόμιζα πως τα κοντινά links είναι τα βέλτιστα ...  ::  good work παρεμπιπτόντως ... !!

----------


## manoskol

βελτιστα ειναι αλλα ολα εχουν ταβανι στο ΒW ξέρεις.....  ::   ::   :: 
To latency με το packet loss ειναι συγκοινωνουντα δοχεία  :: 
btw αν δεις για τι τιμες μιλαμε είναι απο 1 μεχρι 10 ms

----------


## Acinonyx

```
#
# Interfaces and their rules
#

Interface "ath1"
{
        HelloInterval   0.5
        HelloValidityTime 20.0
}
```

Έχουμε ρυθμίσει το OLSR έτσι, ώστε να θεωρεί χαμένο ένα πακέτο που καθυστέρησε παραπάνω από 500ms. Αυτό με λίγα λόγια σημαίνει πως για το OLSR, latency πάνω από 500ms θεωρείται 100% packet loss.

Προφανώς όταν ένα link έχει μεγάλη κίνηση είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό μερικά πακέτα στα εκατομμύρια συνολικά που ανταλλάσσονται το δευτερόλεπτο να φτάσουν με καθυστέρηση μεγαλύτερη από 500ms. Αν κάποιο από αυτά είναι του OLSR τότε αυτό θα το ανιχνεύσει.

----------


## pikos

Πραγματικά άργησα να γράψω σε αυτό το post!!!!
Θέλω να πώ κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου ένα τεράστιο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σε όλους για το χρόνο αλλά και για την υπομονή τους, για το χρόνο που μπόρεσε ο καθένας να διαθέσει (με τελευταίο εμένα!!!)
1) ένα πολύ μεγάλο μπράβο στον Manoskol που πραγματικά είναι παντού και πάντα!!! (Μα ποιος είσαι!! ????  :: PP ) 

2) Ένα τεράστιο και ιδιαίτερο "ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ" στον Acinonyx που όχι μόνο ασχολείται αλλά έχει σκαλίσει ΠΟΛΥ κώδικα και σχεδόν έχει ξαναγράψει το OLSR από την αρχή!!! (Αχ! Δεν έχουμε πολλούς σαν κι εσένα  ::  You are the one κτλ..  :: PP )

3) Το AWMN είναι μια απίστευτη εμπειρία για όλους 

4) Τα λινκ που έχουν συνεχόμενο και ισορροπημένο traffic!!! 

5) Άντε να κάνουμε κι εμείς σύλλογο Πατησίων ( Να αρχίσω flame??? : :: PPPP )

----------


## acoul

μια παρατήρηση, χθες το βράδυ έβλεπα ένα τρελό χορό, μα μιλάμε για τρελό σας λέω, προς την ACN, μια από ayis --> ysam2 και ξαφνικά χωνόταν και τα Πατήσια μέσα, έβλεπα routes με διαδρομές μέσω acinonyx κλπ. Λυπάμαι που δεν κράτησα συγκεκριμένα logs, την άλλη φορά θα το κάνω, απλά το αναφέρω πληροφοριακά ... μιλάμε πάντως για τρελό χορό ... μήπως πρέπει να γίνουν λίγο πιο ήπια τα thresholds & trigers του olsr ? μήπως λέω ...  ::

----------


## manoskol

Χτες αργα το βράδυ κάναμε μετάβαση όλους σχεδον τους κόμβους
σε νέα quagga 0.98.6 με ενσωματωμένο olsr. Εχουν βγεί τα νέα patch για linux και mikrotik 
H συμπεριφορα που είδες ήταν φυσιολογική 
καλο θα ήταν βέβαια next time και κανα log 
Πιο πολλα θα σας πει ο Βασίλης......  ::

----------


## gRooV

Τα μισά Πατήσια έχουν αποκοπεί από τα άλλα μισά!!  ::  
Για ρίξτε μία ματιά!

----------


## manoskol

Δυστυχώς ο Vaggos έχει παλαιά quagga και δεν έχει κάνει upgrade και
δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στους υπόλοιπους
το γνωρίζει του έχουμε πει τι πρέπει να κάνει αλλά δεν έχει χρόνο αυτόν
τον καιρό... Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι εκτός ΑWMN... είναι σαν 8580 
αλλά μόνος... εσύ έχεις πρόβλημα διέλευσης στους υπολοίπους κόμβους ?

----------


## vaggos13

Έχω κάνει upgrade εδώ και μέρες όπως έχω γράψει στο άλλο forum

Τα είχα έτοιμα από Δευτέρα αλλά δε βρήκα κανέναν σας και ειδικά τον bill

----------


## vaggos13

Ενωθήκαμε ξανά  ::

----------


## manoskol

Μπράβο Vaggo !  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο OLSR χάρτης θα είναι down μέχρι να γίνει update το dotdraw plugin.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο χάρτης είναι πάλι OnLine...  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Καλημέρα παίδες  :: 

Μάθατε τα νέα για το καινούργιο BB Link του sotirisk με badge  ::  

Μήπως να σκεφτόμασταν κάποιο 3ο κυκλάκι στο OLSR αφού και ο sotirisk και ο badge έχουν από 2 link προς το OLSR patissia ;

Δηλαδή ένα κυκλάκι:
onikoseimai<->sotirisk->badge<->pikos<->onikoseimai

Βέβαια εφόσον συμφωνούν και θέλουν οι sotirisk, badge  :: 

Κάτι τέτοιο θα είναι χρήσιμο ;

----------


## manoskol

Νίκο αν το λίνκ είναι καλο και σταθερο μολις βαλουν τα παιδια OLSR
με την βοήθεια του Βασίλη, κόβουμε μετα απο λίγες μέρες το
onikoseimai-pikos , o pikos κανει ενα εξωτερικο που εχει βρει, και εσυ
φτιαχνεις ακόμα περισσότερο το link με sotirisk....ή βγάζεις με άλλον 
τι λες ?  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Το link μου σε sotirisk είναι πολύ καλό (>30MBit) 

```
------------------------------------------------------------
Client connecting to 10.2.31.230, TCP port 80
TCP window size: 16.0 KByte (default)
------------------------------------------------------------
[  3] local 10.2.31.225 port 43331 connected with 10.2.31.230 port 80
[  3]  0.0- 5.0 sec  19.0 MBytes  31.9 Mbits/sec
[  3]  5.0-10.0 sec  19.3 MBytes  32.3 Mbits/sec
[  3] 10.0-15.0 sec  19.5 MBytes  32.8 Mbits/sec
[  3] 15.0-20.0 sec  19.1 MBytes  32.0 Mbits/sec
[  3] 20.0-25.0 sec  18.2 MBytes  30.6 Mbits/sec
[  3] 25.0-30.0 sec  18.5 MBytes  31.1 Mbits/sec
```

 + το κάποιο traffic που περνάει αυτή τη στιγμή.

Το σήμα μας είναι αρκετά καλό 

```
ath2      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"awmn-737-3433"
          Mode:Master  Frequency:5.3 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:6B:34:95:B4
          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=off   Sensitivity=0/3
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=33/94  Signal level=-62 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:14  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

 παίζει -61 με -62.

Καλή σκέψη του manoskol, θα μεγάλωσει ο κύκλος σε 
onikoseimai<->sotirisk<->badge<->pikos<->kaiser<->tsap<->awpnet<->onikoseimai
και το link που έχω για τον piko, να το αντικαταστήσω σε μια καινούργια διαδρομή. Θα βγάλει και ο pikos καινούργια διαδρομή οπότε θα είμαστε και καλύτερα.

Προϋπόθεση φυσικά είναι να testαριστεί πλήρως το sotirisk-badge και να μπει και το OLSR και στους δυο.

Όλα αυτά που λέω στέκουν ; θα ήταν χρήσιμο να γίνει ; Πως σας φαίνεται ;

Μήπως το confederation να έκανε ένα meeting να τα συζήταγε από κοντά ;

Αν ναι, τι θα λέγατε για Τετάρτη κατά τις 17:30 στα γραφεία του Συλλόγου ; Εκτός και αν δεν χρειάζεται να τα πούμε από κοντά και συνεχίζουμε εδώ.

*EDIT*
α, αλλάξε μόλις και το κανάλι με τον sotirisk στο 5,660 GHz (σε νόμιμο)  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Αυτή τη στιγμή όπως έχουν διαμορφωθεί τα Links τo τρίτο κυκλάκι θα ήταν ότι καλύτερο αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θέλει ο pikos να διαθέσει όλα τα Interface του στο confed ή έχει κανονίσει link με κάποιον άλλο.

Όταν μπαίνουμε πολλοί σε ένα κύκλο όπως προτείνει ο manos, τόσο μειώνεται το redundancy και η πιθανότητα να "σπάσουμε" αν κάποια link ή κόμβος πέσει.

Σε ένα confederation τα εσωτερικά links είναι σε πρώτη προτεραιότητα. Επίσης επιπλέον εξωτερικά link θα φέρουν περισσότερο traffic μέχρι να προσαρμοστούν οι γειτονικές περιοχές.

----------


## manoskol

Οκ ας αφήσουμε και τις δυο διαδρομές (και την υπάρχουσα- και την vέα)
και βλέπουμε πως πάει και μετά συζητάμε με piko τι θα κάνουμε
έχω και άλλες ιδέες.... Το πιο σημαντικό είναι να μπουν ο sotiris και 
ο Badge στο confederation  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Ανανεώθηκε λίγο ο χάρτης του OLSR.

Οι αλλαγές που έγιναν:
Μπήκε πιό όμορφη γραμματοσειρά[/*:m:51a1a]Τα εξωτερικά links δείχνουν πιά το prefix length αντί για το netmask[/*:m:51a1a]Τα βελάκια αλλάζουν πάχος ανάλογα με την ποιότητα του link[/*:m:51a1a]

----------


## gounara

> Ανανεώθηκε λίγο ο χάρτης του OLSR.
> 
> Οι αλλαγές που έγιναν:
> Μπήκε πιό όμορφη γραμματοσειρά[/*:m:6df27]Τα εξωτερικά links δείχνουν πιά το prefix length αντί για το netmask[/*:m:6df27]Τα βελάκια αλλάζουν πάχος ανάλογα με την ποιότητα του link[/*:m:6df27]


Θα ήθελα και εγώ να βοηθήσω αν μπορώ .
Ήδη έχω link με spooky και karlos και πολύ σύντομα με bedrook ,
και μπορώ αν χρειαστεί να κάνω και άλλα.
Ίσως το οτι κατοικώ στον τελευταίο όροφο του ουρανοξύστη που είναι απέναντι από τον acinonyx και ότι βλέπω όλη σχεδόν την Αθήνα να βοηθάει σε κάτι .

----------


## manoskol

> Θα ήθελα και εγώ να βοηθήσω αν μπορώ .
> Ήδη έχω link με spooky και karlos και πολύ σύντομα με bedrook ,
> και μπορώ αν χρειαστεί να κάνω και άλλα.
> Ίσως το οτι κατοικώ στον τελευταίο όροφο του ουρανοξύστη που είναι απέναντι από τον acinonyx και ότι βλέπω όλη σχεδόν την Αθήνα να βοηθάει σε κάτι .



Ωραία μιας και παίζουν και άλλοι να μπουν δεν συζητας με κάποιον απο τα
παιδια που ήδη έχουν 1 link (οπως εσυ) με το 8580 , και είναι στα Πατήσσια
πχ badge, ή αλλους που μπορει να βλεπουν μονο εσενα και
θα ήθελαν να μπουν ? ntrits (9486 Ithaca-1)? ωστε να κλεισει κανα νέο κυκλάκι  ::

----------


## manoskol

http://stats.patissia.awmn/plugins/weat ... plugin.php

Μετα την μεγάλη βοήθεια του socratisg , το weathermap για το 8580 AS
τρέχει εδώ και λίγη ώρα στo παραπάνω url 
 ::  

(Σωκράτη respect ! )

Δεκτές παρατηρήσεις και γνώμες για αλλαγές !
Υπάρχει (εννοειται) και link στην κεντρική σελιδα των στατιστικών
http://stats.patissia.awmn

----------


## stafan

Στατιστικά για καθυστερήσεις - απώλειες υπάρχουν;  ::

----------


## stafan

> Στατιστικά για καθυστερήσεις - απώλειες υπάρχουν;


Οκ κάτι βρήκα, μάλλον εδώ;

----------


## manoskol

Ναι stafan εκει ειναι ....  ::  
δυστηχώς πηρα αυτο το temlate-smokeping like
απο τον sokratisg σχετικα προσφάτα...το παλαιοτερο history με τα ping- τοτε ειχε ping χωρις να αναφερεται loss- το εσβησα
Πρεπει να λάβεις υπόψην στην τωρινη κατάσταση οτι ο vaggos εχει
ενα εσωτερικο link κάτω.... και οτι ο Αci δεν εχει traffic shaping 
εδω και κάποιο καιρο λογο αλλάγης στο OS του router (περιμένουμε
με αγωνια να ολοκληρώσει το OPENWRT version του για x86) 
όπως επισης και ο spooky που εχει προβληματα και δεν εχει προλαβει να
τα φτιαξει ολο ακόμη οπως ηταν.... αυτα  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Μόλις ενεργοποίησα το traffic shaping!

----------


## stafan

Μπράβο παιδιά!



> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 
> 1 19 ms 1 ms 1 ms doohan.stafan.awmn [10.2.20.105]
> 2 19 ms 2 ms 2 ms rossi.stafan.awmn [10.2.20.5]
> 3 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-stafan.ONikosEimai.awmn [10.2.31.238]
> 4 23 ms 2 ms 3 ms gw-ONikosEimai.awpnet.awmn [10.2.31.214]
> 5 21 ms 3 ms 3 ms gw-awpnet.tsap.awmn [10.2.37.65]
> 6 26 ms 4 ms 3 ms gw-tsap.manoskol.awmn [10.2.93.38]
> ...


σε στιγμή που το spooky-acinonyx είχε 9+3 Mbps  ::

----------


## manoskol

Χθές μετά το meeting , μπήκαν στο Confederation οι κόμβοι Βαdge 6754
και ο sotirisk 3433  ::  
Welcome  :: 
Mετα και απο το meeting θα γινει και κάποια ανδιοργάνωση στα link
ώστε ενδεχομενος να μπουν και αλλοι κομβοι και να κόψουμε και κάποια
σουβλακια....

Υ.Γ Πάντως σήμερα το link vaggos13 με acinonyx εχει τρελο lag , το
olsr μονο του εχει σταματισει την διελευση απο αυτο το link  ::

----------


## marius

Τις τελευταίες 3 ημέρες στο Λινκ με τον Βαγγέλη βλέπω να κάνει σύνδεση-αποσύνδεση το bgp.
Εδώ και 30 λεπτά το Prefix Count έχει κολλήσει στο 1

----------


## Acinonyx

Το κατέβασα.. Αλλά σκέφτομαι να το ξαναανεβάσω ως demo της λειτουργίας του OLSR σε περιπτώσεις προβληματος σε link.  ::

----------


## manoskol

Εχω γραψει για το προβλημα στην θεματικη ενονητα του Vaggos13 ...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο χάρτης θα παίρνει τα στατιστικά πλέον από τον κόμβο του badge γιατί η οπτική του (μαζί με την οπτική του sotirisk) ταιριάζει στην πραγματική εικόνα των links του confederation.

----------


## manoskol

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=390614#390614
Εργασια και χαρα!  ::

----------


## Philip

αλλαγή στο bgp.conf



```
tracepath www.awmn
 1?: [LOCALHOST]     pmtu 1500
 1:  router.philip.awmn (10.17.121.2)                       1.226ms
 2:  gw-philip.dimitris.awmn (10.17.121.59)                 2.113ms
 3:  gw-dimitris.manoskol.awmn (10.23.26.50)                3.541ms
 4:  gw-manoskol.spooky.awmn (10.2.52.81)                   3.797ms
 5:  gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.73)               asymm  6   6.049ms
 6:  10.34.61.233 (10.34.61.233)                          asymm  7   5.789ms
 7:  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)              asymm  8  10.471ms
 8:  rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133)                       asymm  9   9.504ms
 9:  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)                              asymm 10   7.793ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 9 back 10
```




```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.philip.awmn [10.17.121.2]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-philip.dimitris.awmn [10.17.121.59]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-dimitris.manoskol.awmn [10.23.26.50]
  4     2 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-manoskol.spooky.awmn [10.2.52.81]
  5     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-spooky.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.105]
  6     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
  7     4 ms     4 ms     3 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
  8     3 ms     3 ms     3 ms  rtr.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.133]
  9     2 ms     3 ms     4 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.
```



```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     3 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.philip.awmn [10.17.121.2]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-philip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.201]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
  5     2 ms     2 ms     3 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
  6     2 ms     3 ms     2 ms  rtr.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.133]
  7     4 ms     2 ms     4 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## manoskol

Βγάλε το μονοπαντο prepend Φιλλιπα να δούμε γιατι ειχες αρχικα προβλημα ετσι δεν γίνεται δουλεια....  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Βγάλε το μονοπαντο prepend Φιλλιπα να δούμε γιατι ειχες αρχικα προβλημα ετσι δεν γίνεται δουλεια....


Τί πρόβλημα υπήρξε; Έχω χάσει επεισόδια..

----------


## Philip

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manoskol
> 
> Βγάλε το μονοπαντο prepend Φιλλιπα να δούμε γιατι ειχες αρχικα προβλημα ετσι δεν γίνεται δουλεια.... 
> 
> 
> Τί πρόβλημα υπήρξε; Έχω χάσει επεισόδια..


Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι και εγώ και όσοι είναι πίσω από εμένα από εχτές ούτε login δεν μπορούν να κάνουν στο forum ....
Βάζοντας Prepend στο Link με τον 2125 όλα είναι ok.
@@[email protected]@ μετά το μήνυμα που μου έστειλες το έβγαλα..... (τώρα δεν έχει Prepend αλλά εάν συνεχιστεί θα το ξαναβάλω )

----------


## Acinonyx

Φίλιππα, να τα λες ρε συ αυτά. Δεν είμαστε πάνω από το PC όλη μέρα για να το κοιτάμε.  :: 

Λοιπόν, το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στο link kaiser-vaggos13. Ο Δημητρης επέλεξε τον piko σαν επιστροφή που χρησιμοποιεί το link αυτό. Κατέβασα το link με τον vaggos13 και δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα τουλάχιστον προς το forum.

----------


## manoskol

Βαγγο τι λες θα βάλουμε κανα nstreme στο link με kaiser ?
Την κυριακη τον γυρναω σε mt απο gentoo , μιας και πλέον ο
κομβος εχει και server ξεχωριστο... 
ηλπιζα οτι θα ειχαμε το Onyx πλήρως μέχρι τώρα αλλα ο Βασίλης πάλευει
μόνος...δεν πειραζει υπομονη....

----------


## Acinonyx

Ό,τι και να πω είναι λίγο.. Η εικόνα μιλά από μόνη της.

Μετά από πολλές ώρες εργασιών έκλεισε άλλος ένας δακτύλιο μέσω του acinonyx-tholos-badge.

Τα credits πάνε πάνω από όλα στον manoskol και στον tirea που ακόμη και αυτή την ώρα δεν έχουν κατέβει από την ταράτσα (τους βλέπω με τα κυάλια να τακτοποιούν το κουτί)!

Well done σε όλους όσους βοήθησαν!  ::

----------


## manoskol

Τα στατιστικα θα ειναι κάτω αυτες τις μέρες ... λογω αλλαγών στην υποδομη
του cacti

----------


## vaggos13

Τα δύο λινκ σκόπιμα τα ρίξατε ή έγινε κάτι; Δεν βρίσκω κάτι απο μερία μου και δεν μπορώ να κάνω κατι ταράτσα με την ευκαιρεία που θα είμαι εδώ. Έχουν κάνει τη ταράτσα εργοτάξιο απο το χτήσιμο δίπλα και δεν μπορούσα να κάνω και πολλά.

Βρήκα κάποιο πρόβλημα που βάραγε η cpu στο debian και έναν δίσκο που έβηχε και ίσως lagare κάποιες φορές.

Θέλω να κάνω γενικά σε όλα τα λινκ στόχευση και να μετακινήσω τον acinonyx την κεραία.

----------


## manoskol

Του kaiser το i/f το ανέβασα συνδεετε το radio αλλα απο δρομολογηση δεν βλεπω...επισης χαμηλώσε την ισχυ σου....
... πάντως σκετομουν να γυρισεις το ι/f σου με kaiser στον 
9028(θα μπει στο confed αναμεσα σε σενα και kaiser) 
τι λές , πιστευω να τον βλέπεις καλυτερα απο οτι τoν kaiser, ειναι αρκετα ψηλοτερα και αριστεροτερα... δες το wind....,
τελικα με το nstreme που λέγαμε και το extra rb το σκευτηκές ?

----------


## Acinonyx

Και στα 2 links συνδέεται το olsr από την μία πλευρά μόνο.

Υ.Γ. Τώρα δείχνει να λειτουργεί πάλι τουλάχιστον στο δικό μου link

----------


## vaggos13

Πιο αριστερά δεν νομίζω και χτίζουν κι άλλη πολυκατοικία εκεί θα κοιτάξω απο wind και μετα απο κοντά τι γίνεται. Κάνε ενα τεστ αν βλεπεις το Απ μου απο εκεί με καλο σήμα.

Για το άλλο περιμένω κάτι απο επόμενο μήνα μάλλον και ελπίζω να μην αργήσει... ::  Έχω και δυσκολίες με ταράτσα την έχουν κάνει εργοτάξιο.

----------


## Acinonyx

Από χθες δοκιμάζουμε το ERTX στα Πατήσια.

Το πρόβλημα που προέκυψε είναι ότι η αύξηση της ευαισθησίας στο packet loss κάνει το OLSR να παρουσιάζει προβλήματα συγχρονισμού στα routing table των nodes. Για αυτό το λόγο μειώσαμε το TcInterval που είναι ο χρόνος που γίνονται οι διαδόσεις τις ποιότητας των link στο δικτύο. Αυτό φαίνεται να διόρθωσε την κατάσταση.

Όποιος παρατηρήσει οτιδήποτε περίεργο κατά τη διέλευση του από το confederation ας το αναφέρει.

----------


## sotirisk

Έχεις βγάλει κάποιο patch για το ERTX απ'ότι κατάλαβα?
Γιατί αν απλά χώσω την παράμετρο στο olsrd.conf δεν παίζει.

----------


## Cha0s

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=402798#402798  ::

----------


## manoskol

Μετα τις χθεσινές αλλαγές Sotirisk και vaggos13 πρέπει να περασουν στους linux router τους τα patches και να πάρουν 
και το config του ο καθένας απο τον ftp του Βασίλη. 
Παραλληλα εχθές βγηκε confed link tholos-manoskol.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Τελικά γυρίσαμε πίσω σε ETX γιατί το πρόβλημα συνεχιζόταν. Ακόμη και η μείωση του TcInterval δεν είναι αρκετή ώστε όλοι οι κομβοι να έχουν συγχρονισμένα routing tables. Αυτό είναι πολύ πιθανό να είναι πρόβλημα στην υλοποιηση του OLSR γιατί θεωρητικά δεν χρειάζεται πάνω από TcInterval seconds για να διαδωθούν αυτές οι πληροφορίες. Εμείς βλέπαμε ασυμφωνίες για παραπάνω από αυτό το χρόνο.

Επίσης, όσοι στο confederation δεν έχουν κάνει την μετάβαση σε olsrd-0.5.0 και στην αντίστοιχη νέα quagga-0.98.6 μπορούν να βρούν οδηγίες στο linux wiki . Τα configuration όλων των κόμβων υπάρχουν στον ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/patissia%20olsr

Επίσης υπάρχουν και πακέτα για mikrotik στον ftp.acinonyx.awmn

Το επόμενο βήμα πιά είναι να δοκιμάσουμε μία "Καλύτερη Προσέγγιση".  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Τελικά τι κάνατε γιατι εμενα το olrd παίζει full CPU ξαφνικα

----------


## manoskol

Vaggo δεν εχουμε κάνει κατι που να προκαλει αυτη την συμπεριφορα , πάρε τον Βασίλη ή εμενα τηλ.....

----------


## vaggos13

Ok μαλλον το βρήκα το πρόβλημα αλλά μόνο με acinonyx και marius συνδέθηκε το bgp όποτε μπορείς δες τον kaiser στο bgp

----------


## manoskol

Ανοιξα το bgp με kaiser αλλ στο μεσοδιαστημα το routerboard σου που φιλοξενει τον kaiser και τον groov δεν φαινεται να επικοινωνει με το debian σου.... κοιταξε το...

Ασχετο: To weathermap των πατησσιων ειναι up & running ξανα  ::

----------


## manoskol

vaggo δεν ξέρω δεν συνδεεται σε επιπεδο ip.... κάνω mac telnet κάνω
mac ping αλλα απο κει και πέρα τιποτα....
Οποτε μπορεις βάλε ta patches καθώς εχεις το παλιο olsr.... 

http://10.2.32.129:8082/about
Httpinfo olsrd plugin version 0.1
by Andreas T

----------


## manoskol

Εχθές πήγα στον 9028 και εχουμε κεντραρει ενα πιατο
(μάλιστα εχει και το ιδιο feeder με kaiser)
και πίανει 8 db καλύτερα περιπου τον vaggos13  ::  
(Τελικά όντως σας εκλεινε λιγο η εστια με kaiser....)
Ειναι 9 μοιρες αριστεροτερα σου Βαγγέλη όποτε μπορεις κεντραρε το.....
Το link με kaiser θα κοιτάξω να το γυρισω αλλου ισως προς κέντρο....
Πρέπει να αλλαξεις το config στον router σου (το
BGP confederation peers απο 8740 σε 9028, και το as στο BGP επίσης)
και το ssid σε awmn-1084-9028
o 9028 εχει το if σε client και περιμενει να συνδεθει σε αυτο το ssid....
θα τον βάλω στο confed σήμερα καποια στιγμη και θα χρησιμοποιησω τις ips που ειχες δώσει στον kaiser...  :: 

Y.Γ μην ξεχάσεις να ενημερώσεις το wind....

----------


## vaggos13

Πιο αριστερα θα έχω εμπόδιο σύντομα οπότε το ξεχνάμε αυτο.

----------


## manoskol

καλα δεν ειπαμε να μετακινησεις κανενα ιστο.... 9 μοιρες αριστερα σου ειναι..... γυρνα vaggo... και οταν ερθει η ώρα το ξαναβλεπουμε..... 
μπορει μεχρι τοτε να εχει βρεθει καποιος ενδιαμενος....  ::

----------


## manoskol

Μετα απο πολλες ημερες δοκιμών, το 14 μέλος του confederation ειναι
o κόμβος ithaca-1 9486 με κομβούχο τον Νίκο (ntrits) που μαζι με τον vanggelis2 - 9028 (rasputin) δεσαμε καλυτερα τα πατησσια μεταξύ τους 
και τις γειτονικες περιοχες...
καλωσηρθατε  ::  

Βασιλη οταν μπορέσεις ενημερωσε το πρωτο post, και θα ανεβασω και τα config....  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Well done παιδιά!

Ανανέωσα το πρώτο post και πρόσθεσα τον vanggeli και τον ithaca στο wind.  ::

----------


## pikos

Άχ βάλτε κανα Ν-Type και για εμένα.. να κατεβώ απο την ταράτσα της Ελλάδας  :: PP

----------


## Acinonyx

Pikoooo!

Το n-type στρατιωτικών προδιαγραφών όμως, ε;  ::

----------


## pikos

Ναι ναι, προβλεπόμενο  ::  
Οχι τιποτε άλλο αλλά να έρθω να κάνουμε και καμια αναδιοργάνωση  ::

----------


## manoskol

Η σελιδα με τα στατιστικά και το weathermap ανανεώθηκε....  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Υπάρχει κάποια λύση να βρούμε ενα άλλο τρόπο να συζητάμε για το δίκτυο έστω της περιοχής μας εγω θέλω να συμμετέχω αλλά όχι εδώ όπως έχει καταντήσει το κλίμα γενικότερα.

----------


## ntrits

> Υπάρχει κάποια λύση να βρούμε ενα άλλο τρόπο να συζητάμε για το δίκτυο έστω της περιοχής μας εγω θέλω να συμμετέχω αλλά όχι εδώ όπως έχει καταντήσει το κλίμα γενικότερα.


Δεν το κατάλαβα....πως εχει καταντήσει εδώ?? (εχω χασει κανένα επεισοδειο?)

----------


## manoskol

Vaggo το θέμα ειναι πανω απο ολα να υπάρχει και λιγος χρόνος τα 
voip μας τα ξέρεις ....οποτε μπορεις και θες να πουμε για καποιο προβλημα εδω ειμαστε....  ::

----------


## badge

Μπορούμε να κάνουμε και ένα ομαδικό VoIP conference... είναι πολύ της μόδας.

----------


## yang

> VoIP conference...


είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς...  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Δεν εννοώ κάτι συγκεκριμένο γενικά.. αν είναι κάτι σοβαρό θα σας πάρω ήταν κορυφή κάτι που διάβασα να σε πέρνει ο άλλος 3 τη νύχτα να σηκώσεις το AP  ::  

Δυσκολεύομαι να ψάχνω τα χρήσιμα threads απο τα "άσχετα" την έχω κόψει την αναζήτηση νεων μηνυμάτων, οτι παρακολουθώ ήδη και ειδοποιούμαι με mail.

@manoskol : Έχω σηκώσει τα τελευταία bgp+patch olsr+patch μέχρι να το σηκώσει και ο Βασίλης δες απο vangelis αν βλέπεις κάτι στραβό. Λύθηκαν και κάποια προβλήματα αυτομάτως με χαμένα c-class που δεν τα έβλεπα.

----------


## manoskol

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13621&start=165

----------


## vaggos13

Έχει πέσει ο 9028 γενικά?

----------


## manoskol

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23222&start=15

----------


## manoskol

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=428065#428065

----------


## manoskol

Φτου σκόρδα & Sotirisk down....
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9539&start=105
Μετα όμως και την προσθήκη του ithaca-1 οι κύκλοι καλα κρατουν...
 ::  
Εχουμε καλο redundancy τελικα...  ::

----------


## badge

Πιστεύω ότι τώρα είναι μια καλή στιγμή να αρχίσω να πειραματίζομαι με την έκδοση του madwifi-ng που χρησιμοποιώ και με το cracked HAL.



(NOT !!!)  ::

----------


## sotirisk

Ανεβήκαμε, μέχρι να ξαναπέσουμε!  ::  (πάνε οι 35 μέρες uptime).

----------


## badge

Link με ithaca-1 down
Link με sotirisk down
Link με pikos down

Μου έχει μείνει μόνο ο tholos... πρέπει να κάνουμε ένα reconsideration του confederation γιατί δεν τα βλέπω καλά τα πράγματα  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Κοιτα και προς τα δω οταν βρεις χρονο  ::

----------


## sotirisk

> Link με ithaca-1 down
> Link με sotirisk down
> Link με pikos down
> 
> Μου έχει μείνει μόνο ο tholos... πρέπει να κάνουμε ένα reconsideration του confederation γιατί δεν τα βλέπω καλά τα πράγματα


Το δικό μας τό χα σηκώσει το πρωί, ξανάπεσε?
Τώρα το βλέπω up:


```
sotirisk-rooftop:~# iwconfig ath5
ath5      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"awmn-3433-6754"
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:5.5 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:6B:4D:59:97
          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=6 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=40/94  Signal level=-45 dBm  Noise level=-85 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:2554  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

Και στις 9 το βράδυ που παίρνεις τηλέφωνα ο κόσμος κοιμάται  :: 

edit: στο smokeping δεν φαίνεται να έχει πέσει:
http://10.2.43.1/cgi-bin/smokeping.cgi? ... ocal.Badge

Εκτός αν εννοείς ότι έπεσε όταν έπεσε το taratso-pc.

----------


## badge

```
ath5      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"awmn-3433-6754"  
          Mode:Master  Frequency:5.5 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:6B:4D:59:97   
          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=1 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3  
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=42/94  Signal level=-54 dBm  Noise level=-96 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

Εκείνο που με παραξενεύει είναι πως όλα δείχνουν φυσιολογικά εκτός από το κλείδωμα (0 kb/s). 

Αν κοιμάσαι στις 9 καήκαμε  ::

----------


## trendy

Και σε ένα δικό μου link που είμαι master με 0kbps το βγάζει το rate. Μάλλον εξηγείται ότι αν συνδεθούν πολλοί πάνω σου δεν στέλνεις με το ίδιο rate σε όλους, οπότε δεν το δείχνει.

----------


## ntrits

Αποκαταστάθηκε το link με badge και το olsr παιζει κανονικά.

Χτες καθως ανοιγα μια τρύπα στο κουτι για ανεμιστήρα κουνηθηκε ο τετραπλος και μισοβγήκε, το ξεκίνησα και δεν ειδε τις μισες κάρτες. Το εκλεισα και τον ξανακουμπωσα κανονικά.
Οταν ανέβηκε, ο badge δεν εκανε connect και δεν με εβλεπε. Σημερα με ένα up-down του badge ολα επανήλθαν.

Το δέυτερο olsr link με τον onikoseimai παρουσιάζει 'αλλο πρόβλημα. Ενώ είναι up παίρνει routes η quagga και όλα φένεται να είναι οκ, το olsr δεν πάιζει....ο λόγος είναι άγνωστος...έχω επικοινωνήσει με τον ο onikoseimai για να κάνει και αυτός ένα up-down στο if.

Μήπως έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα γία το τι έγινε και συνέβησαν αυτά;

----------


## manoskol

To routerακι του οnikoseimai ειχε φαει φρίκη και ξανασηκωσα το olsr...
τωρα ειναι ολα οκ.... τελικα ειστε πολυ γκρινιαριδες  ::  
Ποσους κυκλους (γυρους) θέλετε πια ουτε σουβλακερι να ειμασταν  ::

----------


## sotirisk

Όντως ο Νίκος έιχε πέσει, μου έκανε κι εμένα κόλπα το olsr μεταξύ μας.
Τώρα όλα ok.

----------


## pikos

Προχτές παρατηρήθηκε το εξής, απο τον Κaiser δεν φτάνω στις διαδρομές απο Acinonyx και πέρα... 
Όλα σταματούν εδώ:


```
traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  mikrobriki (10.2.28.2)  0.333 ms  0.294 ms  0.154 ms
 2  gw-pikos.kaiser.awmn (10.2.125.37)  18.691 ms  0.650 ms  0.657 ms
 3  gw-kaiser.vanggelis2.awmn (10.2.190.33)  0.929 ms  20.453 ms  21.298 ms
 4  *
.......
```

Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε όταν με τον Manoskol κυλήσαμε το link του vanggelis2 με vaggos13.. 

Τώρα βλέπω πως έχουμε και πάλη τα ίδια οπότε κλίνω προσωρινά το link μου με τον Kaiser μέχρι να δούμε τι παίζει  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Είχε πέσει το link μου με spooky για άγνωστο λόγο αλλά αυτό είναι άσχετο με τη δρομολόγηση. Το ξανασήκωσα.

Φαίνεται πως υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τον vaggos13. Όταν σηκώνεται το link vaggos13-vanggelis τότε σε πάει από εκει. Μπορεί κάποιος να επιβεβαιώσει ότι το olsr του είναι εντάξει; Ενώ δείχνει να λειτουργεί κανονικά, το httpinfo plugin δε μου ανοίγει. Θα κλείσω προσορινά το BGP μεταξύ μας μήπως τυχόν δημιουργείται πρόβλημα για τους απ'έξω. Εσωτερικά θα μιλάμε με vaggo μέσω του olsr.

----------


## manoskol

Καλησπέρα σε όλους am back! και διψασμένος για ταρατσες (λεμε τώρα)
Βασικα το προβλημα εντοπίζετε στον vaggos13 καποιο προβλημα διχνει να
εχει πάλι το bgp του είχε ξαναγινει και παλιοτερα. Εχω κλισει προσωρινα το
vaggos13-vangellis2.
Ολα τα άλλα link λειτουργουν καθώς και η δρομολογηση εδω και λιγη ώρα κανονικα....

----------


## vaggos13

Για τσέκαρε το τώρα Βασίλη , έλειπε ενα πακετάκι απο το debian (flex) που ήθελε για να φτιάξει τα Plugin.

----------


## manoskol

οκ τωρα Vaggo το snmp δες μόνο εχω γραψει στο topic του κόμβο σου  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Για τσέκαρε το τώρα Βασίλη , έλειπε ενα πακετάκι απο το debian (flex) που ήθελε για να φτιάξει τα Plugin.


Νομίζω είναι εντάξει τώρα..  ::

----------


## pikos

Μπορεί κάποιος να δεί τι παίζει με τον router μου και δεν φτάνω πουθενά?

----------


## manoskol

Δεν βλέπω κάποιο πρόβλημα .... εκανες reboot?  ::

----------


## pikos

Είναι τρελό.. 
δεν μπορώ να μπω ούτε στο winbox.. δεν μπαίνει σε κανένα site.awmn dc mirc ktl...  ::   ::   ::  

Reboot του έκανα απο telnet  ::  τι παίζει?

----------


## pikos

OK το βρήκα  ::

----------


## acoul

> OK το βρήκα


σσσσστ !! μην το πεις πουθενά !!

----------


## Acinonyx

Το site http://www.patissia.awmn είναι εδώ και καιρό down..

Τί περιεχόμενα θα θέλατε να έχει το http://www.patissia.awmn;

----------


## vaggos13

Καλή ερώτηση σαν forum δεν έπιασε γιατί όλοι βρίσκονται σε αυτό.

Ίσως κάτι σαν portal-blog?

----------


## acoul

> Τί περιεχόμενα θα θέλατε να έχει το http://www.patissia.awmn;


κάτι παρόμοιο με αυτό τοου TheLaz ίσως ...

----------


## spirosco

::

----------


## manoskol

Σήμερα θα περάσω να νέα πάκετα στα mikrotik του confed
viewtopic.php?f=95&t=21402&p=469100#p469100
...τα linux παιδια πρεπει να τα patcerετε όλοι οι υπόλοιποι άμεσα....  :: 
ftp://www.acinonyx.awmn/quagga/
ftp://www.acinonyx.awmn/olsrd/

----------


## manoskol

Εχουν γινει οι αλλαγές σε
manoskol,tholos,kaiser,tsap,awpnet.pikos,vangellis-2,ithaca-1
εκρεμουν
acinonyx,spooky,vaggos13,onikoseimai,badge,sotirisk

Αντε παιδια ας το τελειωσουμε σημερα...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Τέλεια! Έχει παρατηρήθει κανένα πρόβλημα μέχρι στιγμής;

Όσο για την αναβάθμιση σε acinonyx και spooly... δουλεύω υπερωρίες στο openwrt....  ::  Λίγο έλεος!  ::

----------


## badge

Καλώς εχόντων θα το κάνω σήμερα... Επί τη ευκαιρία, και με δεδομένο ότι πρόκειται για HNA με αρκετό traffic, ας έχουμε το νου μας λιγάκι και σε αυτο, το έχω ήδη συζητήσει με τον ithaca.
http://smokeping.badge.awmn/?target=tro ... lockithaca

----------


## Acinonyx

http://wiki.awmn/doku.php?id=quagga_install
http://wiki.awmn/doku.php?id=olsrd_install

Οδηγίες για patchάρισμα και εγκατάσταση quagga και olsrd για όσους έχουν linux routers.  ::

----------


## acoul

Άψογος !!

----------


## Acinonyx

olsrd 0.5.5 released!

http://www.olsr.org/releases/0.5/olsrd-0.5.5.tar.bz2

----------


## acoul

> Changes:
> 0.5.5 ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> BUGFIX from Andreas Jacobs <[email protected]>:
> - calculate correct sleeptime
> 
> BUGFIX from Dario Borriello <[email protected]>:
> - do not update LQ if not configured
> 
> ...

----------


## Acinonyx

Οδηγίες για να εγκαταστήσετε την έκδοση 0.5.5. - > http://wiki.awmn/doku.php?id=olsrd_install

Δυστυχώς το patch με τα bugfixes για το quagga plugin από την έκδοση 0.5.4 χάθηκαν και δεν πέρασαν στην 0.5.5. Στον ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/olsrd/ θα βρείτε τo patch γπου διορθώνει τα bugs στο quagga plugin.

----------


## gounara

Τι γινεται παληκάρια μου .
Μήπως ειναι καιρος να μπω και εγω στο olsr ?

----------


## manoskol

Ναι Θαναση να το σχεδιασυμε πρωτα ομως.....  ::   ::

----------


## gounara

..........ready and waiting 


περιμενω τις προτασεις σου..

----------


## manoskol

Εχουμε πει καποια πραγματα με τον Βασίλη (acinonyx) και τον Niko (ntrits-ithaka) 
να κανονισουμε ενα καφε με τα παιδια κοντα στο ΣΚ που ερχετε μπορεις?  ::

----------


## acoul

γιατί όχι στη λέσχη ώστε να ακούσουν/παραβρεθούν και άλλοι ενδιαφερόμενοι το brainstorming?

----------


## manoskol

acoul....αμα ερχοντουσαν στην λεσχη ολοι οσοι κανονιζουν links για τις περιοχες τους...
μας εκοβα ολους καθε μερα στην λεσχη...

----------


## gounara

> Εχουμε πει καποια πραγματα με τον Βασίλη (acinonyx) και τον Niko (ntrits-ithaka) 
> να κανονισουμε ενα καφε με τα παιδια κοντα στο ΣΚ που ερχετε μπορεις?



Για ΣΚ το βλεπω δυσκολο 
καποιο πρωινο 10 - 1 εντος αυτης η της αλλης εβδομαδας ?

----------


## manoskol

Εγινε αναβαθμιση σε olsrd v5.5 (από το πακετο του antony: thanx )
στους manoskol,pikos,kaiser,tsap,tholos,onikoseimai,awpnet,vangellis2
μενουν οι acinonyx,spooky,ithaka-1,badge (που εχουν την προηγουμενη
εκδοση)
και οι vaggos13, sotirisk με ακομα πιο παλια εκδοση 
που αν δεν μπορουν να το κανουν μονοι τους εδω ειμαστε παιδια....για
βοηθεια...
 ::

----------


## fon_hussan

Κάποιες απαντήσεις που βρίσκονταν παραπάνω διασπάστηκαν σε ΟΤ. 
Βρίσκονται πλέον εδώ:
viewtopic.php?f=40&t=36583

Τελικά μαζί δεν κάνετε και χώρια δεν μπορείτε (acoul & john70).  ::

----------


## ntrits

> .....,ithaka-1,....(που εχουν την προηγουμενη
> εκδοση)


Ithaca οχι Ithaka.
.....

Στείλε το πακέτο του olsr!!!!

----------


## gounara

Πως και δεν κοιμασαι τετοια ωρα  ::   ::

----------


## sotirisk

Τα patch που είχε φτιάξει ο βασίλης χρειάζονται και στην 5.5?
Ταιριάζουν τα ίδια?

----------


## ntrits

> Πως και δεν κοιμασαι τετοια ωρα


Δεν κοιμόμουν για ευνόητους λόγους!!!
(Ηθελε τάισμα και αλλαγή)

----------


## gounara

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gounara
> 
> Πως και δεν κοιμασαι τετοια ωρα  
> 
> 
> Δεν κοιμόμουν για ευνόητους λόγους!!!
> (Ηθελε τάισμα και αλλαγή)


ΧΑΖΟΜΠΑΜΠΑ

----------


## gRooV

Ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος κόμβος τoυ conf να "πάρει" το λινκ που έχω με τον vaggos13;  ::

----------


## gounara

> Ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος κόμβος τoυ conf να "πάρει" το λινκ που έχω με τον vaggos13;




Δηλαδη  ::

----------


## gounara

> Ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος κόμβος τoυ conf να "πάρει" το λινκ που έχω με τον vaggos13;


  ::  
ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ,
θα μπορουσα να το παρω εγω διοτι
1 . εχω λινκ με spooky που ειναι στο confed
2. εχουμε αποφασισει εγω με τον acinonyx και τον vaggo13 να μπω ενδιαμεσος (για να μην σηκωσουν και αλλο if ) για να μπω στο confed . 

η λυση αυτη βολευει απαντες νομιζω  ::  ή κανω λαθος  ::

----------


## manoskol

Θαναση μιλα με τα με Βασιλη και vaggo να κανεις τις αλλαγες,εφοσον συμφωνουν και εκεινοι 
αλλα και με το Νικο (ntrits) να σε βοηθησει με το config στο router σου,και μετα απο αυτο 
και αν δεν κανεις σουβλακι αλλους κομβους, και ο Θανασης (groov) επιμένει...για το link
δεν χανετε τιποτα με μια δοκιμη....αλλα και πάλι επαναλαμβανω αυτο που ειπα και στο groov οτι
θελει κανονικα ενδιαμεσο εκτος confed

----------


## Acinonyx

ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ!!!

Ύστερα από δοκιμές που έγιναν χθες το βράδυ, ανακαλύφθηκε κατά τύχη bug στο quagga plugin. Το συγκεκριμένο bug δεν αποσύρει σωστά τα HNA όταν αυτά είναι μεγάλα σε αριθμό με αποτέλεσμα να μένουν στην quagga routes που δεν ισχύουν. Σε μικρο αριθμό routes (όπως είμαστε εμείς) δεν εμφανίζεται το πρόβλημα αλλά είναι ένα bug που πρέπει να διορθωθεί ούτως ή άλλως.

Επειδή η χθεσινή δοκιμή ενεργοποίησε το bug, αυτή τη στιγμή έχουμε ΟΛΟΙ άκυρα routes στις ζεβρες μας. Παρακαλούνται όλοι οι κόμβοι του Confederation να κανουν restart την quagga και ύστερα το olsrd *το συντομότερο δυνατό* γιατί έχει δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο. Θα ακολουθήσει fix για το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα στην επόμενη έκδοση του olsrd...

----------


## manoskol

manoskol,kaiser,tsap,vangellis2,onikoseimai,tholos,ithaka-1,spooky,pikos εγιναν
δεν ξέρω badge,vaggos13 (και o sotirisk ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι down)  ::

----------


## sotirisk

Δεν είμαι down εκτός αν ξανάπεσε.
Θα το κοιτάξω μόλις επιστρέψω.

----------


## badge

Εχτές με πήρε ο john70 και μου είπε ότι δεν έφτανε σε μένα. Έκανα restart quagga και olsrd, ενώ αντίστοιχα ο ntrits που τον ειδοποίησα έκανε κι εκείνος. Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε.

----------


## sotirisk

Εντάξει είχα κάνει μαλακία εγώ, το έφτιαξα, είναι up, πρέπει να παίζει οκ.
Για την ιστορία, είχα λάθος broadcast στο link με onikoseimai. (άλλαξε διευθύνσεις ο Νίκος και με μπέρδεψε!!).

Καλημέρες!

----------


## manoskol

Πριν λιγο μπηκε (λιγο καθυστερημενα) το τελευταιο npk routing πακετο στους mt routers του confed που εχω write access
δηλαδη σε όλους εκτος από τον ntrits (κομβος ithaca-1), το οποιο περιλαμβανει αυτα που 
περιγραφονται εδω

viewtopic.php?f=95&t=35939




> .......
> Η διαδικασία έχει ως εξής:
> - Πρώτα πρέπει να απεγκαταστήσετε τα πακέτα routing & routing-test
> - reboot για να φύγουν
> - Με το που επιστρέφει ο router, βάζετε το πακέτο πάνω, είτε με ftp, είτε με drag-and-drop από το winbox
> - reboot για να εγκατασταθεί
> - Με το που επιστρέφει ο router, έχουν δημιουργηθεί τα folder conf και startup στα files. Βάζετε μέσα τα απαραίτητα αρχεία
> - reboot για να πάρει τα αρχεία η quagga
> 
> ...


Παντως για απλο upgrade η διαδικασια ειναι
α) system --> packages μεσα στο menu επιλεγουμε το παλαιοτερο πακέτο routing (ειναι υποτιθετε το παλιοτερο πακετο με quagga olsr κτλ 
που ειχαμε εγκαταστησει) και παταμε uninstall
β) ανοιγουμε το files βαζουμε το vεο .npk αρχειο στο root folder 
γ) επανεκκινηση μονο μια φορα και ειμαστε ετοιμοι , για να βεβαιωθουμε θα παρατηρησετε την νεα εκδοση στο olsr httpinfo pluggin px http://routerip:8082  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Πολύ ωραία! Αν θες, ενημέρωσε και το http://wiki.patissia.awmn/doku.php?id=patissia

Υ.Γ. Έχω περάσει και κάποια επιπλέον patches στην Quagga που διορθώνει κάποια bugs όπως τα εικονικά peers. Αυτά έχουν συμπεριληφθεί άραγε στα πακέτα;

----------


## ntrits

Τα περασα και εγώ.

Η quagga λεει Quagga 0.98.6 (ithaca-1.awmn) και οχι Quagga 0.98.6-5 (ithaca-1.awmn) γιατί?

----------


## JB172

Μη σε ανησυχεί. Έτσι δείχνει σε όλους μας.

----------


## Acinonyx

Βγήκε νέο olsrd! Καιρός για αναβάθμιση...  ::

----------


## ntrits

> Βγήκε νέο olsrd! Καιρός για αναβάθμιση...



Που το κατεβαζω ωρε παιδια;

----------


## Acinonyx

Πακέτο...  ::

----------


## manoskol

Πιστευω οτι ηρθε ο καιρος να γυρισουμε ολο το conf σε .n (τουλαχιστον εσωτερικα) 
αν οργανωθούμε λιγο μπορουμε να εχουμε ενα καλο αποτελεσμα πριν το καλοκαιρι....
Υπάρχουν δυο λυσεις :
Μια λέγετε openwrt για x86 οπου ο Βασιλης με spooky εχουν κανει επιτυχεις δοκιμές και το link τους παιζει σε .n ήδη
Η αλλη ειναι το mikrotik(+quagga+olsr) σε version 4
H αληθεια ειναι οτι μεχρι τωρα ειχα τη "γνωστη" 2.9.27 (lvl6) (ή 3.20) λογο extra channels
μετα απο αυτο
http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Conformance_Testing_Mode 
πιστευω με μια lvl 4 των 35€
μπορούμε να προχωρισουμε (προσωπικα δεν θα εδινα ποτε 250$ για lvl6)
θα επικοινωνισω με κομβουχους μεσα στις επομενες μέρες
προβλήματα με κομβους (tholos-vag-2) που ειναι κατω ή εχουν προβληματα σε link (tsap-warhawk) θα λυθουν σύντομα...

----------


## ntrits

Είμαι έτοιμος και με τον εξοπλισμό αγορασμένο!
Όποτε θέλετε συζητάμε και προχωράμε.

(Έχουμε και άλλους 2 υποψήφιους κόμβους για confed)

----------


## manoskol

Δεν πιστυω οτι εχουμε να πουμε κάτι ιδιαίτερο ισως μονο μια ενημέρωση για το κοστος του εξοπλισμου που απο οτι ξέρω ειναι πλέον οσο προσιτος ειναι 
και για τα .α link. Οποτε οποιοι μπορουν συνενοουνται με τους γειτονες τους και ξεκινανε...οσοι θέλουν μπορουν να επικοινωνισουν μαζι μου,
το πλεοκτημα μας ειναι οτι εχουμε πολυ καλα σημάτα σε ολα 
τα link λογο των μικρων αποστασεων αρα και πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα θεωρητικά...

----------


## Acinonyx

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα! Να προωθήσουμε το 802.11n στο confederation. Επίσης έχουμε καθυστερήσει να εντάξουμε νέους κόμβους που πληρούν τις προϋποθέσεις και βοηθούν με νέες εναλλακτικές.

----------


## ntrits

Το Weathermap του OLSR έχει πάθει κάτι?

Επί ευκαιρίας να δούμε για επέκταση του confed?

Οι υποψήφιοι κόμβοι :

Iapetos
Chrismarine
Gounara
Gounara1

----------


## manoskol

Νικο ... εγω ο tholos, badge,nikoseimai,tsap,kaiser,awpnet, και νομιζω ο spooky και aci εχουμε πάρει τον εξοπλισμο για να περασουμε σε N (με μια antenna αρχικά) τουλαχιστον τον κύκλο, manoskol-tholos-badge(-ithaka)-onikoseimai-awpnet-tsap-manoskol
οπως και αναβαβαθμιση στα manoskol-spooky-(αυτο παιζει ηδη)-aci-tholos, επισης θα αναθμιστει και το kaiser-tsap... περιμενουμε τα τελικα patches απο μερα σε μερα και την εκδοση olsrd-0.5.7 .Η quagga 0.99.16 ειναι ετοιμη και patched
ολα αυτα τα βαζει ο σπυρος στο mikrolinux 4.6 και ξεκινάμε... ελπιζω πολύ σύντομα ετοιμασου... και ενοειτε οποιος αλλος θέλει απο αυτους που δεν ανέφερα αλλα ο μεγαλος κύκλος εχει προτεραιότητα

----------


## ntrits

Έχω ήδη τον εξοπλισμό.
Μια αναβάθμιση στο Mikrotik Και είμαι έτοιμος.

----------


## ntrits

Έκανα αναβάθμιση σε 3.30, έβαλα και τα πακέτα του spirosco αλλά το OLSR παπαλα.
Το ανεβάζω με το χέρι και φαίνεται να λειτουργεί αλλά παίρνω ένα route από κάθε peer και τίποτε άλλο.
Τα routes με τους άλλους κόμβους είναι οκ.
Καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## Acinonyx

Αρχικά, ποιά έκδοση της Quagga έχεις εγκαταστήσει;

----------


## ntrits

Hello, this is Quagga (version 0.99.16).
Copyright 1996-2005 Kunihiro Ishiguro, et al.

Version: olsr.org - 0.5.6-r6 (built on 2010-03-07 15:19:27 on devhost)
OS: GNU/Linux

----------


## Acinonyx

Θα πρέπει να βάλεις την Quagga 0.98.6. H 0.99.16 υποστηρίζεται από το olsr 0.5.7 και μεγαλύτερο.

----------


## ntrits

Όλα οκ από εμένα

(Μάνο έγραψες)

----------


## Acinonyx

Βγήκε η νέα έκδοση OLSRd v0.6.0. Το quagga plugin αλλά και το ίδιο το olsrd έχει πολλές βελτιώσεις και διορθώσεις. Καλό θα ήταν να αναβαθμίσουμε το συντομότερο δυνατό. *Προχοσή όμως: Αυτή η αναβάθμιση όμως θα πρέπει να γίνει συντονισμένα γιατί τα παλιότερα OLSRd ΔΕΝ είναι συμβατά και θα δημιουργήσουν προβλήματα*.

Προτείνω να ορίσουμε κάποια ημερομηνία και ώρα όπου ταυτόχρονα (όσο είναι αυτό δυνατόν) θα γυρίσουμε όλοι σε OLSRd v0.6.0. Επίσης, έχουν γίνει αλλαγές και στο configuration οπότε πρέπει να ξαναφτιάξουμε τα config μας, όσοι δεν έχουμε OpenWrt. Ευκαιρία είναι να ενημερώσουμε και το ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/patissia%20olsr/ .

----------


## manoskol

Ωραιααααα,,,, Βασίλη πιστευω οτι η ηρθε η ώρα... ΧΕΧΕ... βασικα θα σε παρω voip να συνενοηθουμε... οι θρυλικες ταρατσάδες ξεκινάνε ... ισα να προλαβουμε τον ιουλιο!!

http://lists.olsr.org/pipermail/olsr...ay/003877.html


Vasilis Tsiligiannis <b_tsiligiannis at silverton.gr>
- new version of quagga plugin (with IPv6 support !)


Αυτα ειναι Βill !!!

----------


## ntrits

Μετά από την δημιουργία νέων πακέτων από τον Σπύρο δοκίμασα το νεο olsr v.6 σε 4.10
Από ότι φαίνεται λειτουργεί και συνεργάζεται με quagga v.99
Μένει να συντονιστούμε για να περάσουμε όλοι στην νέα έκδοση.

----------


## Acinonyx

Επειδή η ταυτόχρονη αλλαγή software και ρυθμίσεων είναι λίγο δύσκολη, έκατσα και έψαξα τις διαφορές στο configuration μεταξύ 0.5.x και 0.6.x.

Στο ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/patissia%20o...-transitional/ βρίσκονται τα olsrd.conf με τις μεταβατικές, συμβατές με το παρόν ρυθμίσεις για την έκδοση 0.6.0..

Έστειλα και στην mailing list..

----------


## Acinonyx

Ενημέρωσα τις οδηγίες εγκατάστασης για Quagga και OLSRd στο http://www.patisia.awmn/ για όσους έχουν linux router..

----------


## Acinonyx

Έχω κατεβάσει προσορινά το χάρτη του OLSR για να κάνω κάποια βελτίωση στο script που δημιουργεί το χάρτη.

----------


## Acinonyx

Αποκαταστάθηκε ο χάρτης τοπολογίας του OLSR

----------


## manoskol

O κομβος Talisman 8606 ειναι στο confed με 2 confed link (7780 και 9028 ) 
Το http://stats.patissia.awmn/plugins/w...cti-plugin.php ενημερώθηκε.
Σημειωνετε οτι ανενεργοι κομβοι για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα θα αφαιρουνται 
απο τον χαρτη απο δω και περα.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ξανα-ανέβασα τον χάρτη του OLSR. Θα είναι πια δίχως ονόματα γιατί κάποιοι DNS servers δεν είναι σεταρισμένοι και δημιουργούν καθυστερήσεις στην ενημέρωση του χάρτη..

----------


## ntrits

Είναι οκ ο χάρτης?
Εννοώ δείχνει σωστά?

----------


## manoskol

O Χάρτης δείχνει σωστά θα πάρω εγώ το domain kaiser κάποια στιγμή στον ns μου και θα φτιάξουμε και το dns Βασίλη...
Ο pikos απο οτι κατάλαβα μετακομιζει για καματερό όποτε πρέπει να δούμε λίγο to θέτε με τα link
Αυτο που γινετε γρήγορα ειναι τα Badge-Pikos και Pikos-Kaiser να γίνουν απλά Badge-Kaiser
To onikoseimai-pikos δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει πάντως σίγουρα θα μπορούσε να γίνει onikoseimai-badge (επαιζε παλαιότερα)
οσο αφορα το link με Γαλατσι το εξυπητερετω και απο το manoskol (2711)
Βασίλης σου έχω γυρίσει πιατο απο τον vangellis-2 όποτε μπορεις....
Επόμενη δουλειά είναι να φτιάξω manoskol kai tholos
Εκείνη τη συνάντηση θα την κάνουμε?

----------


## Acinonyx

Όπως έχω γράψει και στο thread του tholou, ο κόμβος του έχει κυριολεκτικά διαλυθεί. Έχουν φύγει πιάτα και ιστοί, από ότι μπορώ να δω με τα κυάλια. Έχω χάσει το τηλ του tirrea και δε ξέρω πως να επικοινωνήσω μαζί του. Αν μπορεί κάποιος, ας τον ενημερώσει.

Μετά την πτώση του tholou, το confederation έχει κοπεί στα δύο, τουλάχιστον.

Πέρα από αυτό, πρέπει να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε με το confederation. Αν θέλουμε να το κρατήσουμε, θα πρέπει να δούμε τι θα γίνει με τα mikrotik που δεν μπορούν να αναβαθμισουν λογισμικό και τρέχουν «αρχαίες» εκδόσεις Quagga και OLSRd.

----------


## gas

Πληροφοριακα ο Tireas βρισκεται εκτος Ελλαδας εδω και καιρο.Απο τον κομβο του δεν υπαρχει απολυτως τιποτε πια.

----------


## NetTraptor

Και άλλη ξενιτιά?

----------


## john70

Πολυ καιρο είναι εξωτερικό, τα πιο πολλα κομμάτια απο την ταράτσα του είναι στη δική μου  ::  Τώρα θα κοντεύει να γυρίσει πισω

----------

